# My beautiful Daisy



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

Is it right to feel so rotten 
My dog almost 14 , a border collie was put to sleep on Saturday. I’m so broken , I feel empty with out her can’t stand being in my house , feel bad I done it too soon. she had a nasty lump that was rotting she lived in a cone round her neck for a month , she had pain killers and antibiotics, nothing worked , but the day I took her to the vets she was barking and bouncing about as soon as I got her lead out , the vet said it was the best thing to do to put her to sleep because she’s full of infection and even though she’s perked up again she was suffering she was just getting brave. 
but I feel so bad I can’t stop crying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh mate I really feel for you, no matter what happens we ALWAYS feel guilty and spend ages thinking “what if” going over and over it

What you’re feeling is completely normal and it will pass. Give yourself time and space, you did the best thing for your best friend, vets aren’t in the habit of letting healthy pets go to sleep I promise you. We have to trust they know their stuff, take it easy the next few days/weeks it’s not going to be easy but you WILL feel better I promise


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you for your message, I feel exactly the same as what I did when I lost my mum and dad it really is no different but the guilt is killing me. I know the vet was right though and she reassured me it was the right thing to do , she was suffering.
I have a cat here with me so he is a lovely funny character so he is my other baby that needs me right now. I just wish I could stop crying but I know it’s normal , it hits me like waves. 
I just feel so broken 
It’s guilt one minute then missing her the next , she isn’t here greeting me at the door any more , or ponsing for my dinner. I go out because I can’t stand being here with out her but coming home again is just more heart ache , I guess it’s best I stay home and get used to the new normal. I’d feel bad getting another one coz I don’t want to replace her also my husband says no more it’s too heart breaking when they go!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2021)

I have the same problem, I can’t bear being at home without him but being out is equally painful as we spent so much time out together 

it’s been 10 days for me and I’m crying less, still crying but it is better, the pain has dulled slightly too and instead of going over and over his last few moments I’m going over and over his life 

You’ll be okay, I wouldn’t lie to you, it’s going to take time xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. 
What you are feeling is what we all feel when we have had to put our dogs and other pets to sleep. It breaks your heart but it does get easier with time.


----------



## apw456 (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I lost my cat today and I wondered if I should have put him down sooner (although when we asked the vet, he wasn't sure). It's a no-win situation. You followed professional advice and you made a difficult decision in your dog's best interests. It's OK to cry, but you shouldn't feel guilty.


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry 10 days is still so little time ago 
I’m having her ashes back so at least I will have her home here with me but I’m not sure if I’ll keep them or scatter them in her favourite place 
We all sat and had a good laugh about her silly moments tonight so I guess that’s a good sign but then I keep thinking of her head going heavy in my arms and her panting stopping when she was put to sleep
It kills me but I got to not think of that 
Yes being out is painful I’d take my kids to the park or on walks but now won’t have my Daisy.


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

It’s such a heart ache I hope it does get easier soon I’ve never cried so much in my life she was my first baby, I was 23 when I got her , just 2 months after I moved into my first ever home so it’s really strange xx


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

apw456 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. I lost my cat today and I wondered if I should have put him down sooner (although when we asked the vet, he wasn't sure). It's a no-win situation. You followed professional advice and you made a difficult decision in your dog's best interests. It's OK to cry, but you shouldn't feel guilty.


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m so sorry , I have a cat too and he is my baby also , I’d be just as bad this is why I don’t think I can get any more they break your heart 
Yes it’s such a difficult decision she seemed ready but when I took her she got excited and I got there and said I don’t think she’s ready but the vet said she’s just brave she’s in pain and she hasn’t eaten or drunk for two days. she said I’d take her home and she would be the same as that morning all sleepy and uncomfortable 
She did then collapse in front of me panting like mad and I just looked at her and fouls see she was hurting 
I really hope this feeling gets easier soon xxx


----------



## apw456 (Jul 23, 2021)

It is very heartbreaking, I keep bursting into tears too. They are part of the family and leave a big hole in your life. The vet didn't think my cat was too bad and kept him in overnight, saying he was stable and not suffering. They called us at 9.30 to say he was looking alert and perky and they would run more tests, then called again at 10.30 to say that he had crashed. We rushed to get there and put him to sleep with us stroking him. Animals are good at hiding their pain but if the vet said your dog was suffering, it was her time to go. xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

apw456 said:


> It is very heartbreaking, I keep bursting into tears too. They are part of the family and leave a big hole in your life. The vet didn't think my cat was too bad and kept him in overnight, saying he was stable and not suffering. They called us at 9.30 to say he was looking alert and perky and they would run more tests, then called again at 10.30 to say that he had crashed. We rushed to get there and put him to sleep with us stroking him. Animals are good at hiding their pain but if the vet said your dog was suffering, it was her time to go. xx


Oh your poor little cat , they are a big part of our lives I treat my pets like they are my children, I feel a bit better so far today I havnt cried yet today , but I was on the verge this morning but my cat is keeping me entertained 
Yes I couldn't let my Daisy carry on as she was even though she had her perky moments. Xx


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss


Thank you xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's hard when they leave us and we all feel that we should have done something different, not that there was anything else we could do. The pain will ease in time as you get used her not with you. Hold on to the happy times you shared with her they'll help.


----------



## Lucydaisy (Jul 26, 2021)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, it's hard when they leave us and we all feel that we should have done something different, not that there was anything else we could do. The pain will ease in time as you get used her not with you. Hold on to the happy times you shared with her they'll help.


It's just a mix of everything going through me , the way her panting just stopped when she went and the heaviness of her head 
That's the first time for me but I know she would of wanted me with her, she was always by my side 
Her room where her bed is being changed I just can't stand seeing the empty space 
I think the change will help in there 
I hope the pain does ease very soon it's left more than a hole in my heart


----------

